# EOS M & Eye-fi card question



## CircuitR (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi guys, while I'm waiting for my EOS M to arrive I was researching Eye-fi cards, but I can't find out with the 4Gig X2 card if I can save RAW +JPEG and then send the JPEGs. Or can I only save JPEGs for the Eye-fi to send.
If anyone who has a Eye-fi in their M could answer this for me, would be helpful. 
Cheers
Blair


----------



## botw (Mar 29, 2013)

CircuitR said:


> Hi guys, while I'm waiting for my EOS M to arrive I was researching Eye-fi cards, but I can't find out with the 4Gig X2 card if I can save RAW +JPEG and then send the JPEGs. Or can I only save JPEGs for the Eye-fi to send.
> If anyone who has a Eye-fi in their M could answer this for me, would be helpful.
> Cheers
> Blair



I haven't tried it yet. I'll try to do so this weekend.


----------



## CircuitR (Mar 30, 2013)

Cool thanks, I hope it works.


----------



## prjkt (Mar 30, 2013)

I have on, in practice it acts like a normal memory card, so the camera will save anything to it, but it will only transmit jpeg images.

Hope that helps.


----------



## CircuitR (Mar 30, 2013)

prjkt said:


> I have on, in practice it acts like a normal memory card, so the camera will save anything to it, but it will only transmit jpeg images.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Sweet, thanks for that. I'll order one this week.


----------



## tallrob (May 3, 2013)

The Pro cards will transmit RAW. That's about the only thing "pro" about them though. They go totally against a professional workflow because you can't send jpegs to mobile and RAW to desktop. They all have to go to the same destination. You can just send jpegs to mobile and then transfer RAW via cable back home. But what's the point really?


----------

